# magnus stinger 125



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I am looking to buy some of these in the Flint area. anybody know who is stocking them? Bass Pro were out, Gander by me is gone, I found one place on line, but shipping was $10. B h's are expensive enough without being bent over by the mail, thanks


----------



## ErieH2O (Jan 24, 2018)

Would check Dunham’s.


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

I may have some that are unshot in Fenton.


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

Give bay archery a call.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

thanks for the offers fellas, but I think i am just going to go with a fixed blade, Montec. I can fine them ar party stores,lol To any mods, you can remove this thabnkyou


----------



## BRAIN HUNTER (May 3, 2019)

Try the internet. It has stuff


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Check Sunrise in Fenton.


----------

